# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  DropMyRights for WinXP: утилита для понижения прав приложений

## Matias

Для повышения уровня безопасности при работе в Windows XP Microsoft рекомендует использовать ограниченную учетную запись пользователя вместо учетной записи администратора. Однако использование ограниченной учетной записи неминуемо приведет к проблемам с WGA Notifications (KB905474), а также Microsoft Security Essentials. Дело в том, что входящие в состав этих программ валидаторы (LegitCheckControl.dll и LegitLib.dll соответственно) записывают результат проверки в следующий файл


```
%ALLUSERSPROFILE%/Application Data/Windows Genuine Advantage/Data/data.dat
```

Ограниченная учетная запись не имеет прав доступа к этому файлу, поэтому проверка подлинности Windows неизбежно завершается неудачей. Следовательно, использование ограниченной учетной записи из преимущества превращается в недостаток.
Бесплатная утилита DropMyRights позволяет понизить права любых приложений. Таким образом, эти приложения будут запускаться с пониженными правами. Для понижения прав приложений надо создать для них специальные ярлыки.
Инструкция по использованию DropMyRights:
1. Зайдите на страницу DropMyRights на сайте Microsoft.
2. Щелкните по ссылке загрузки файла правой кнопкой мыши, выберите *Сохранить объект как*, затем сохраните установщик DropMyRights на рабочем столе.
3. Запустите инсталлятор DropMyRights. В процессе установки измените следующие настройки:
3.1 Путь установки должен выглядеть так


```
С:\Program Files/DropMyRights
```

По умолчанию утилита устанавливается в каталог текущего пользователя.
3.2 По умолчанию утилита устанавливается только для текущего пользователя. Лучше установить ее для всех пользователей, отметив соответствующую опцию.
4. После завершения установки программы скачайте архив с готовым набором ярлыков для популярных приложений, сохранив его на рабочем столе.
5. Распакуйте архив, расположив соответствующие ярлыки в удобном месте рабочего стола. Можете поместить их на панель быстрого запуска. Для запуска соответствующих приложений надо будет пользоваться именно этими ярлыками вместо обычных.
*Примечание*: для посещения Microsoft Update требуется запускать Internet Explorer с полными правами. При попытке посещения MU с помощью IE, запущенном с ограниченными правами, появится сообщение об ошибке.
DropMyRights.zip:

----------

*olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

> Для понижения прав приложений надо создать для них специальные ярлыки.


права будут понижены только для тех приложений, которые запускаются через ярлык ? тоесть если запустить просто любое приложение, то оно будет запущено с правами админа ?

----------


## PavelA

*regist*, У нас где-то большое обсуждение лежало этих дел. Только давненько это было.

----------


## Matias

> права будут понижены только для тех приложений, которые запускаются через ярлык


Да. Но это не проблема, поскольку можно сделать для любого приложения специальный ярлык, чтобы оно запускалось с ограниченными правами.

----------


## Travoed

> права будут понижены только для тех приложений, которые запускаются через ярлык ? То есть если запустить просто любое приложение, то оно будет запущено с правами админа ?


Абсолютно верно. Также  с пониженными правами запускаются и приложения, запущенные приложением, использующим DropMyRights, т.е. права наследуются. Хорошая прога для тех, кто ещё вынужден работать с ХРюшей в учётной записи с правами Администратора.
*P.S.* Вот кстати старая тема про сабж.

----------


## Matias

> Хорошая прога для тех, кто ещё вынужден работать с ХРюшей в учётной записи с правами Администратора.


Я давно использую эту утилиту. Использование ограниченной учетной записи имеет целый ряд недостатков:
1. Невозможно выполнить проверку подлинности Windows, о чем я уже неоднократно писал на этом форуме
2. Невозможно обновлять сторонний софт, поскольку модулю обновления непременно нужен доступ к Program Files, а также к соответствующему разделу реестра.
3. Невозможно нормально обновлять Windows XP, поскольку для использования сайта Microsoft Update необходимо иметь права администратора. Мне, например, удобнее обновлять систему именно через сайт MU, а не через встроенную службу автоматического обновления.

----------


## Matias

Подробное описание DropMyRights на английском языке.
Подробное описание DropMyRights на русском языке.
Автор второй статьи - один из внештатных хелперов VI.

----------


## Matias

Подробная статья о DropMyRights на английском языке.

----------


## vitaliy_13

Тема уже неактуальна? Скачал утилиту DropMyRights по приведенной ссылке - файл размером 1.2 Кб. Естественно при попытке установить пишет "Невозможно открыть этот установочный пакет".

----------


## Matias

> Скачал утилиту DropMyRights по приведенной ссылке - файл размером 1.2 Кб.


По ссылке на сайте MS лежит некоректный файл. Вы можете скачать DropMyRights с Softpedia.

----------

